# 61.5 Spot Beam Coverage



## poolman

Can anyone tell where to find Spot Beam maps for 61.5? I am specifically interested in 13s15,
Thank you


----------



## harsh

The Echostar Knowledge Database spotbeam and coverage maps place the spotbeam 15 center somewhere near Wichita, Kansas. Pretty much dead center in the continental US.


----------



## poolman

Harsh:
Thanks for the reply.
I don't think spot beam 15 from TP 13 on 61.5 could be focused on Kansas as it is for HD channels from Buffalo, NY.
I have been unable to find any spot beam maps in the knowledge base for Echostar 12 @ 61.5.
Perhaps I may have missed something.


----------



## harsh

I'll assume that you're not using Firefox or some other browser that makes searching for the word "spot" easy.

Try this link (it is the third topic on the front page of the EKB): http://www.ekb.dbstalk.com/satmaps.htm

Another helpful tip: Echostar 12 was originally known as Rainbow 1.

Another important fact that can be found in the EKB is that Buffalo, NY locals aren't available yet.

A fact not covered in the EKB is that reception of DISH Network programming in Canada is a violation of Canadian law, FCC policy and international treaty.


----------



## bruin95

Uh...forgive me, but what does this have to do with FTA?


----------



## James Long

The direct ekb link to the best map we have is http://ekb.dbstalk.com/pictures/rldbs1.gif

Buffalo is on S4 by the numbering on that map, transponder 13.
The channels are NOT available to customers ... so you shouldn't be seeing them.

And if you live in the "Ontario" near Buffalo that I'm thinking of you shouldn't be seeing them even when DISH makes them active. That is a violation of Canadian law, poolman!

And as this is apparently a discussion about violating the law it must end ...

Closing.


----------

